# Gas fill



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my new Ariens 24" Platinum yesterday and after I fixed what the dealer screwed up (chute wouldn't rotate full way), we just got clobbered with around 8" of wet & heavy snow. So this was the first time I filled it up with gas and I noticed something I didn't like. 

In my old snowblowers, I inserted a funnel, and was able to pour the gas in without caring about spilling. But on the new Ariens, there's some type of insidious plug which prevents the use of a funnel. 

I know, "_say it isn't so_" but they did. Now I use the old style gas containers and when full, the gas starts to leap to it's freedom just around the time I've got the spout about level. This results in gas splashing all over the top of the blower; hence, the need for a funnel.

So, before I rip this little party-pooper out of the top of my new gas tank, I thought I would write in as ask how the rest of you are refueling. 

Has anyone found a funnel that will work and defeat the evil Ariens engineers sick joke, or did you end up yanking the contraption out?

(You know, we can go too far with this safety crap.)


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

I have never heard of this problem before. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I got lazy this year and bought a D battery powered fuel transfer pump ($15 ??). It's really handy not having to lift gas cans and it flows at a rate you can easily monitor and shut off before you over fill. I have it in a wagon so I can wheel it to my mowers.
Waiting for warmer weather and will find a way to permanent mount it in one of the gas cans so I don't have to pull it out each time it's used.
.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

My gas cans have a built in spout.
My 2014 Ariens Deluxe has a removeable screened basket but I don't bother with removing it.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

i have the same screen inside my new deluxe 28" and can no longer use a five gallon can and funnel to fill the tank. i use a 2 1/2 gal. round metal tank that has a yellow plastic pour spout that has a 45 degree bend in it and is long enough to pour fuel into the tank without spilling over the machine. my tank also has a lip that directs gas off the tank and also diverts any spilled gas off the hot engine itself if you look at the base of your tank it probably has the same thing. i now pour gas from the five gallon can into the 2 1/2gal can by funnel and then fill the snowblower tank with only the yellow fill snout. my metal can has this pour spout on it and works very good for fueling the machine.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Vailen said:


> I have never heard of this problem before. Can you post a pic?


Wish I could, I'm somewhat technically obsolete.
When you look into the gas fill opening, they've inserted sort of like a plastic "cup" with a bar across the center to prevent you from inserting a funnel into the tank when refilling. (And my funnel opening is only about a 1/2-inch in diameter, and it will not allow even that to be used.)

If fact, they specifically state in the owners manual, not to use a funnel when refilling! (Page 23). According to the manual, a funnel will "obstruct" your view of the tank when refueling. The reason given is that they don't want to the tank to be over-filled or it could damage the polution control devices. (Snort)


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

If you are talking about the screen with the red plastic bar across the bottom that is removable, I take mine out fill up the tank and put it back, I think it is there to remove sediment from the fuel you are using to fill the tank. It wouldn't be all that bad if the new gas cans weren't so retarded, you need three hands to use these stupid things.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

mkd said:


> i have the same screen inside my new deluxe 28" and can no longer use a five gallon can and funnel to fill the tank. i use a 2 1/2 gal. round metal tank that has a yellow plastic pour spout that has a 45 degree bend in it and is long enough to pour fuel into the tank without spilling over the machine. my tank also has a lip that directs gas off the tank and also diverts any spilled gas off the hot engine itself if you look at the base of your tank it probably has the same thing. i now pour gas from the five gallon can into the 2-1/2 gal can by funnel and then fill the snowblower tank with only the yellow fill snout. my metal can has this pour spout on it and works very good for fueling the machine.


Thanks. Was afraid that this is what's going to required.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the same thing on my snow blower. I use a gas can with a spout. how did your snow blower perform? gayland


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

MnJim said:


> My gas cans have a built in spout.
> My 2014 Ariens Deluxe has a removeable screened basket but I don't bother with removing it.


That's interesting, do you just pull it out without damaging it?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm still not quite getting it  A picture would help. 

Is this thing the filter for the gas tank, now? My Tecuseh engine has a fine-mesh screen over the outlet from the tank to the fuel line, which seems to be the only fuel filter in the system. 

If this is the only fuel filter, I'd be a bit leery of removing it while filling, since that's when you'd want it most. 

As far as gas cans, I still have one or two "old" style. You know, the kind that actually worked  I have a 5 gallon CARB plastic can as well, which is not my favorite. Last year I needed another 5 gallon can, and opted to avoid the CARB style, with all of the hassle that comes with them. 

It was more than I wanted to pay, but I bought a metal 5 gallon can made by Eagle. It works great, has an integrated funnel, is sealed up nice an tight, etc. You squeeze a handle by the main handle, to pull the lid open and start the gas flow. And you don't have to shove the nose of the spout into the lip of the tank to start the flow, like my CARB can requires. It's a nice design. 

Amazon.com: Eagle UI-50-FS Red Galvanized Steel Type I Gasoline Safety Can with Funnel, 5 gallon Capacity, 13.5" Height, 12.5" Diameter: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's this thing on mine. Yes you can pull it out to refuel but then you might as well leave it out and not get gas all over your fingers or gloves each time you fuel. It's there to catch anything that might be in the can from getting to the carb. 
Genuine MTD 951-10652 Fuel Filter
It is a pain and this summer it might get replaced with an inline filter and I'll toss this dog.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

BB Cub said:


> I have the same thing on my snow blower. I use a gas can with a spout. how did your snow blower perform? gayland


Just came in from clearing the cul-du-sac; getting much colder, below zero wind-chills. Think it's supposed to get down near zero tonight, wind is going to make it down-right unpleasant.

First impression is best machine I ever owned. Absolutely top notch. But not without it's flaws. The Auto-Turn ran me all over the street. Driveway went smooth, easy turns, wonderful in-fact. But the street is full of ice and every time it hit a an uneven surface, it veered off left or right. Had to fight the **** machine constantly. Given what I know about it now, I would still buy this machine. 

Discovered something I didn't expect. My driveway has raised areas at the cracks. (Typical for an older driveway in areas subject to freezing.) Anyway, all my old snowblowers would hit these raised cracks and "thunk". Dead stop. Very unpleasant. But the Ariens also hits them but continues over without stopping. Nice!!!! Thought I would have to spend an extra $50-$60 for longer skids with extensions. Now I don't have to. Anyway, thought I would share that.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If it's just acting as a fuel filter, I'd also probably go to an inline filter. An inline filter won't be annoying every time you fill the tank. And if there's a fuel shutoff, you can install it without having to wait until the tank is empty. 

I wouldn't run without a filter, myself. It's one thing if your mower carb sucks in a piece of grass/whatever from the gas can, and you have to clean the carb before you can cut the grass. It's another thing if you can't get the blower to run, and you have to get to work.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's this thing on mine. Yes you can pull it out to refuel but then you might as well leave it out and not get gas all over your fingers or gloves each time you fuel. It's there to catch anything that might be in the can from getting to the carb.
> Genuine MTD 951-10652 Fuel Filter
> It is a pain and this summer it might get replaced with an inline filter and I'll toss this dog.


After reading your post, I went out and sure enough it pulls right out. Thanks, that's going to be a real time-saver. 

As for the poly gas can with CARB stds, there is a way to modify them. It involves adding a vent & new spout. You have to is drill a 1/2" hole and snap in the aftermarket vent device. The Official Site for EZ-POUR® Universal Gas & Water Can Spout | PUSH IN VENT EZ-POUR (They also make a sealer for the vent to make certain it's air & gas tight).

Helped my neighbor refuel his lawn mower last summer, he had one of those new gas cans. Took forever to get the gas out with no vent. These aftermarket vent kits (and spouts) turn any new-type gas can into a old-type gas can.

Here's a YouTube video on how it's done: 



 
I don't think it legal to add a vent to any container for gas in California made after 2009. I think there five or six other states that don't allow it as well. (Don't know which however).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're going to pull it when you fuel up then it has no other purpose and you might as well leave it out so you're not having to deal with it each time you fill. Toss it out or set it near the start cord and owners manual and if you sell it you can toss it back in then.


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

You can use a rubber valve stem that you can get at any auto store.....just drill a hole and take out the valve inside and use a coat hanger and pull it thru the can and if the hole is just a tad smaller then the valve stem it will pop into place and seal. Nice that the valve stem also has a cap! All my newer cans have this mod. And joining the other part, even my Cubby has the same filter......I just use a gallon container that is easy to handle......

Jim


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

jims94vmx said:


> You can use a rubber valve stem that you can get at any auto store.....just drill a hole and take out the valve inside and use a coat hanger and pull it thru the can and if the hole is just a tad smaller then the valve stem it will pop into place and seal. Nice that the valve stem also has a cap! All my newer cans have this mod. And joining the other part, even my Cubby has the same filter......I just use a gallon container that is easy to handle......
> Jim


Seen that on a YouTube video. Read elsewhere (forget which forum it was) that the rubber used in valve stems is not gas resistant. Remember someone saying they had done this and the stems started to fail. but hey if it works ...
All my gas cans are of the older variety. If I did buy a new one, I would probably slap on an EZ-Pour kit (spout & vent).


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if u guys are talking about those gas cans that have that no spill tube on them. before u tip it to fill the tank on the machine. hold down that tube filler to let the air out first....


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> if u guys are talking about those gas cans that have that no spill tube on them. before u tip it to fill the tank on the machine. hold down that tube filler to let the air out first....


 Jim & I were talking about the new-style gas containers that no longer have a vent. I mentioned that there is an aftermarket vent (and spout) available & Jim said he just uses tire valves. Both work to vent the containers so you can pour gas out about four times faster. If you were to put an "old-style" vent on these new gas containers (since 2009), the gas will come out much, much faster.

My problem is I still use "old-style" containers with a flex spout. When the can is full the gas starts to pour out when the can is about 1/2 way over; hence the need for a funnel when refueling.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the new style "ventless" gas cans for filling the blower. I find it easier to control the flow. I don't want it going too quickly into that tiny tank. 

Now on my 4 gallon ZTR mower tank, I want the faster flow of the old style tanks. 

Bruce


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Brucebotti said:


> Now on my 4 gallon ZTR mower tank, I want the faster flow of the old style tanks.
> Bruce


Check out the YouTube video I posted on page two. They sell the vent kits on Ebay for a couple of bucks. You just drill a 1/2" hole at the highest point in the gas can and pop it in. Or you can buy the kit for about ten which includes a vent kit and a couple of spouts and spout adapters to fit different gas can manufacturers.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

enigma-2 said:


> Check out the YouTube video I posted on page two. They sell the vent kits on Ebay for a couple of bucks. You just drill a 1/2" hole at the highest point in the gas can and pop it in. Or you can buy the kit for about ten which includes a vent kit and a couple of spouts and spout adapters to fit different gas can manufacturers.


Thanks for the link. That is pretty slick.
Bruce


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

You can usually pull or cut out those little filters, however they really are your friend in most places when it comes to keeping things out of the gas tank . You really don't want gunk in your tank as you know where it's going to end up next. I like to always use an ultrafine filter on gas going into these finicky small engines as well as steering far clear of ethanol gas. Both cause so many unpreventable problems. 
Try going to an automotive paint supply and getting one of those nice big plastic paint strainer funnels they sell and pour through that sitting inside your funnel. That bottom is at least 1.5" across and has lots of surface area and is super fine. It will pick up the type of gunk that goes through the others and plugs your carb later on.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

driz said:


> You can usually pull or cut out those little filters, however they really are your friend in most places when it comes to keeping things out of the gas tank . You really don't want gunk in your tank as you know where it's going to end up next. I like to always use an ultrafine filter on gas going into these finicky small engines as well as steering far clear of ethanol gas. Both cause so many unpreventable problems.
> Try going to an automotive paint supply and getting one of those nice big plastic paint strainer funnels they sell and pour through that sitting inside your funnel. That bottom is at least 1.5" across and has lots of surface area and is super fine. It will pick up the type of gunk that goes through the others and plugs your carb later on.


Thanks, but I already use the best funnel money can buy, it's called a "Mr. Funnel". Uses a micro-fine filter (forget how many micron's), but it filters everything out of the gas, INCLUDING WATER. (And we all know that Ethanol is a magnet for water).

The filter element is non-stick coated stainless steel. Your supposed to test it by adding water and none of the water can pass through. The plastic body is anti-static and conductive (to ground to the metallic fuel tank). If you use Sta-Bol or similar which contains alcohol, some water may be passed with the additive. (Can't prevent that).

Here's what it looks like: 










Here's the website: Models

Here's a link to Amazon: Amazon.com: Mr. Funnel AF3CB Fuel Filter: Patio, Lawn & Garden

The actual filter is that green part in the center. I use the F3 which is rated at 3.9 gal/minute. Only real downside is there's a little gas left in the sump when your done (this holds the water and contaminants). You can discard this or pour it back in the gas can (what I do). The smallest filter has no sump, but is also the slowest).


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I have one of those myself. Works good but I just don't like it unless I have something which is pretty "iffy" I am dealing with. I fuel my boats and often my car from cans and it's just too slow for my liking. Then you have to deal with the 4 oz or so left in the bottom. That's why I like the paint filter. For the nice clean gas I want to pour fast anyways. 
I have a big hybrid funnel I use made up of the lower 3/4 of a transmission funnel glued onto the bottom of a squarish high sided regular funnel. It sticks up on an angle like a Y that makes it almost perpendicular across the top yet fit into a filler opening and keep itself there. That lets me fill the car or the boat as fast as a gas station and my last one lasted over 10 years . The paint strainer rides nicely in the bottom of that rig.


----------

